# Audi Concert 2+ Aux adapter install tutorial



## lordneon (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello all,

Recently I set out to add an aux adapter to my concert 2+ and without relying on an expensive ross tech cable here is a solution:

This is for the quad lock radios:



You will need:
Stereo Removal Keys
I used: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260785800630?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Connects 2: CT29AU04
I used:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150456738809?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 as it came with the adapter to mini jack

VAG K+CAN Diagnostic Cable:
I used:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150622636834

Got to love ebay for a bargain 


Now once you have connected up all the cables which are very straight forward, you will need to reprogram your radio.

Fire up "VAG-K+CAN COMMANDER FULL 1.4" which comes with the adapter or if you have another adapter just post and I can post the software on here.

Under Target select "82 FM-Tuner / Radio" and press "Open Channel"
Now your radio should be displaying "DIAG" which means everything has gone well.

Next you need to actually reprogram it thankfully there is an easy way to work out the code if you go on http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_Radio_Generation_II_Plus 

You need to go through each option filling out the number so for example you would start with 0xx0xxx 
Then if you want to enable aux with you do it becomes 01x0xxx then fill in option 2 so for me i had none of the equipment so it became 010, the next digit is already 0 so you skip over it and look at the next option which in my case i have a diesel engine so the code is now 01002, now you carry on this process until you have finished all the options in the end for me it was 0100201. 

Now enter this into the value(HEX) box and press "Coding" and if everything has gone it should say it’s done it.

Here is a picture of the software for reference:

Standard with the cheap cables.

Now close the channel wait for your radio to reboot hit CD twice and hey presto you now have aux input, enjoy 

Hope this is all clear any questions ask away. It's a cheap solution but it works cost me around £35 all together but for the decent audio quality it's definitely worth it.


----------



## paulad (Dec 1, 2011)

Just wanted to comment since I was able to reproduce this today on my 2008 Audi A3 2.0 with the Concert II (I believe) radio. 

I did the wiring by cutting one end off a normal 1/8th to 1/8th stereo cable and soldering the R, L and Gnd pins to ISO connectors (Audi Part Number 000-979-009, which I got from my local VW dealer). Then I plugged the pins into the existing wiring harness at the back of the stereo. I routed the other end of the stereo wire (the end with the remaining 1/8th male connector) out the passenger side panel. Pretty straight forward once you have the Audi/VW connectors. This link was helpful: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/381570-DIY-Aux-Input-for-Symphony-II

The VAG part was a bit more tricky. I asked the service department at my local Audi dealer (Maita Audi, for the record) if they could do the reprogram for me to enable the aux input. The guy got a funny look on his face and said no such thing was required, nor had he even heard of such a thing. Of course, he was wrong.

I ordered the VAG K+CAN connector from eBay. There wasn't a driver on the CD, so I found and installed the FTDI VCP (virtual COM port) driver from ftdichip.com. No additional setup for my win7 laptop. 

Then I brought my laptop out to the car and plugged the VAG connector into the slot above the dead pedal. I also had to turn on, but not start, the car. 

I then launched VAG commander from the CD. I selected Target 82 and hit "Open Channel." My radio then said "DIAG." At this point I wasn't too sure what to do. 

Using the "Coding" values from this link (http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_Radio_Generation_II_Plus), I was able to figure out the 7 digit code I needed to use. I wanted aux (obviously), multifunction wheel, leather interior, wagon, and North America to be set, so my value was 0300122. Then I copied this value into the Value(HEX) field on VAG commander and clicked "Coding." This gave me an error stating "Conditions not correct." Then I reviewed Lordneon's instructions and saw that he omitted the leading 0 (which gave me 300122 in Value(HEX)). Again, I clicked "Coding." This seemed to do the trick! Then I clicked "Close Channel" and disconnected the VAG cable. 

After all that, I can click CD twice on the radio and get to the aux input! Thanks to everyone for the instructions. Hope my details help someone out there.


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

these are brilliant instructions :beer:

will these cheap VAG cables allow you to do other coding like headlight switches and convenience package features too?


----------



## lordneon (Oct 6, 2011)

For some reason I was not emailed when this thread was replied to. So here's a reply better late then never. 

The cheap cables should do all the re coding fine. But they do not do everything recently I had a check engine light come on and I could not read the error codes from the engine for some reason which was annoying. I only got mine just to get aux working so for that it was fine.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

You get the support that you pay for... 

VCDS ('Vag-com') from Ross-Tech gives and you get full support, and continuous updates as software evolves. 

The cheap cables give you software and no support. -Plus, many of the cheap cables which used 'cracked' copies of the Ross-Tech software will be locked out of future upgrades. 

It's like the difference between a Snap-On or Matco wrench, and a K-mart of Harbor Freight cheap wrench. Both have a good chance of getting the job done, but one is definitely 'better'. You make your own decision about whether or not the difference is worth it to you. 

I look after ALL of my cars fairly religiously. For me it was the Ross-Tech without question.


----------



## lordneon (Oct 6, 2011)

Indeed you do if you plan to use the cable a lot I would definitely go for the ross tech. 

But for a one off cheap job £16 is much better then £220.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ah, you're over in Blighty.. yes they are more expensive over there than they are here... 

But Nige (NHN) ovef on Audi Sport is a diamond geezer who both sells them and is a true gent to boot when it comes to support etc. 

Mine has paid for itself several times over.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Is it the cable or the software that's cheap. Couldn't you get the cheaper cable and then get the $99 license from Ross Tech for VAG-COM? I was just thinking, they state on their site that their cable is a dongle for the software but you can any cable if you get a $99 license from them. Would that work for us economically minded folks?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

$99 isn't the software license... the cost of the interface cable (including inbuilt dongle to let the software know that you have the license) INCLUDES the cost of the license.

The $99 is license transfer, for support to owners after the fist one.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Whoops! My bad. I still want to get this, but its down on my list at the moment due to it being a bit price


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> Ah, you're over in Blighty.. yes they are more expensive over there than they are here...
> 
> But Nige (NHN) ovef on Audi Sport is a diamond geezer who both sells them and is a true gent to boot when it comes to support etc.
> 
> Mine has paid for itself several times over.


What is this? You're speaking in tongues, Keith!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Rob Cote said:


> What is this? You're speaking in tongues, Keith!


Yerss, mate!

Sorry, lapsed into Cockney there...

Faster than a speeding Babelfish:



> Ah, you're over in Blighty..


*Translation: Oh, you reside within the boundaries of the sceptered British Isles... (Jewel that it is, set within a silver sea.)*



> But Nige (NHN) ovef on Audi Sport is a diamond geezer who both sells them and is a true gent to boot when it comes to support etc.


*Translation: However, Nigel (who rejoices under the user name 'NHN') within the confines of that scurrilous alter-forum known as 'Audi-Sport-dot-net' is a gentlemen of first-rate repute and -in addition- is a fellow of utterly top-drawer character, particularly when assistance of a challenging technical nature is the order of the hour.*

:laugh:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

My 2011 has an auxillary in the space underneath the arm rest. I thought this was standard?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Only for 2009 and later, old bean.

I retrofitted it on my 2008 a couple of years ago.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Nice! I can see this definately being a plus for cars without it. And this is a very inexpensive way of doing it.


----------



## sethroid (Apr 19, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> Nice! I can see this definately being a plus for cars without it. And this is a very inexpensive way of doing it.


Great work to the OP; this helped me get started to do this to my own car. I wanted to add an alternative method. This is for a 2006 A3 2.0T with Concert II+, with Sirius and OEM iPod interface (no CD changer) 

The OP went with the CT29AU04 cable, which is two female RCA connectors to the blue (1 of 4) quadlock connector. This cable requires you to also get the RCA male to 1/4" stereo male cable, and the CT29AU04 doesn't seem to be available in the US. I already had the blue connector with pins occupying several positions in the connector for what I believe to be the iPod interface in my glovebox. So to add aux input, I used the VW aux adapter cable (000-051-444-M) that consisted of a 1/4" stereo jack on one end and three ISO pin connectors on the other end. I made the connections following the wiring diagram printed on the radio, and with guidance from this thread: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/381570-DIY-Aux-Input-for-Symphony-II. VAGCOM was necessary and painless to add AUX source to the end of the list of inputs when pressing the "CD" button: CD-->iPod-->Aux.

I ran the cable to the ashtray-deleted cubby forward of the gearshifter. I connected the 1/4" stereo jack to a Jabra stereo bluetooth adapter, and paired my Samsung Galaxy Nexus to the OEM bluetooth for "phone audio", and to the Jabra bluetooth for "media audio". I will probably never use the iPod in the car again since I can't stand not knowing what song I'm listening to.

I ordered the cable from my Audi dealer (almost $40 :facepalm, who told me at the time I picked it up that they could not obtain it from AoA as it was a VW part. The parts guy said he was able to get it from his VW counterpart.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> Only for 2009 and later, old bean.
> 
> I retrofitted it on my 2008 a couple of years ago.


My 2008 has the AUX plug under the armrest


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

If your 2010+ is equipped with the Audi Music Interface (AMI) in the glove box you don't get an AUX connection in the console. You can get an AMI adapter cable with a stereo plug if you need an AUX-IN function.


----------



## Nick2211 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Having a prob with VAG K+CAN Commander*

Hi lordneon and all, 

Many thanks for such detailed instructions. I've been following them and have the ebay lead + Connect 2 cable. I'm having trouble getting VAG K+CAN to find my unit. When I push "Open Channel" it just tells me that the "Target Unit is not responding!" Can anyone help? 

Regards 

Nick


----------



## Nick2211 (Jun 23, 2012)

ps - I can access other car functions like "01 Motor" or "05 Airbag" so the connection seems to be OK and driver working. Nick


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Knockoff cables can have problems accessing some controllers.


----------

